# Drop-Away Rest



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Whats a good drop-away rest for the hoyt turbohawk or the AM?


----------



## acc shooter (Sep 22, 2009)

I have sold and setup just about every drop away rest out there and there alot of good ones, The one that I have found to work the best is the vital bow gear Kazaway. It is a full capture arrow rest that works wonderfully. You should at least take the time to check them out.


----------



## Soonerfan8149 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a QAD pro on my PSE X force...its the best rest I have ever put on a bow by far


----------



## armedic2 (Oct 19, 2009)

QAD Ultra rest Pro HD. It's great.


----------



## sfhntr (Sep 24, 2009)

armedic2 said:


> QAD Ultra rest Pro HD. It's great.


I 2nd this :darkbeer: even my neighbor who is a rip cord die hard fan, after shooting my bow with the QAD switch out his working rip cord for one:darkbeer:


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

*imo*

i would go with a limb driver easy setup and tunning and very accurate. I have bought about every rest and have stuck with the vapor for about three years now. but good luck on your decision,and remember someone on here will most likely buy what ya got so don't be afraid to try what every looks cool also.


----------



## Bowdoctor1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have installed many fall-aways and have found that not all fall fast enough. The best in my opinion is the Spot Hogg Whammy. Fastest on the market. Cord is on the up cable unlike most others. During the shot the cord is pulled down not relaxed. The launchers are pulled down then amazingly return to the up position ready for another shot.


----------



## matjac (Jun 29, 2008)

I've used trophy takers FC on my last two Hoyts and they work great. Solid rest, easy to setup and great customer service. 

I would take a look at the G5 Expert also 

just my .02


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*rest*

QAD are awesome for Hoyts. but your best bet is to try a few out at your local proshop and see which one works for you best and which one you shoot the best with


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

qud ultra pro for 100 dollers youll be happy with that one


----------



## Jekel (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a rip cord and really like it. Have not tried the QAD though.. You should check both out..


----------



## mvislander (Oct 24, 2009)

acc shooter said:


> I have sold and setup just about every drop away rest out there and there alot of good ones, The one that I have found to work the best is the vital bow gear Kazaway. It is a full capture arrow rest that works wonderfully. You should at least take the time to check them out.


Had one on my Mathews Switchback and loved it, especially the "full capture" system:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jmack (Jul 30, 2007)

After reading this i definitely will be switching


----------



## jayden (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont think you can go wrong with any of the rests mentioned above. I have a qad hd and really like it. Its quite and i've never had any clearance issues with it. I'm a spot and stalk hunter so i really like that i can nock an arrow and not worry about it falling off the rest bumping the riser and making noise. Just see if your proshop will let you try a few different rests and see if there is one that really stands out above the other.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I love my PSE phantom drop away. It drops very quickly and won't give you any fletching contact. I used to use the QAD hunter and that is a very good drop away as well. The difference is that the QAD locks up while thye Phantom comes up as you get to full draw and drops instantly which is why it does not have and clearance issues. Both are full containment and your arrow will not fall out of either one. With my QAD I was getting soome fletching contact with my blazers, but with my phantom I hhave had no problems at all.


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

I also like and currently shoot the QAD Ultra, but shot Limbdrivers for years with no problems! Just depends on what you like and shoot well!


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

QAD Pro HD
best i have used


----------



## Unclekroon (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like the QAD is still the way to go. I'm going to be trying a G5 on my Martin in the next week or two. I've heard nothing but good things so we will see.


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been shooting a ripcord on my AM32 and it hasn't given me a reason to try anything else. Been curious about the QAD's though, haven't used them.


----------



## Lucian (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm impressed with the spot hogg whammy on my mathews monster. No issues, and the bow is pretty fast. It might not be compatible with hoyt though?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*Limb driver!!!!!!!!!!*

easiest set up and most accurate fall away i ever used.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have had a a few diferent drop aways on some bows and the limbdriver works excellet on my x force,but as you can see from the different post that eveyone likes the drop away there shooting so now you need to pick one


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a Trophy Taker FC extreme on my bow now and I like it. I want to put a QAD HD on my Hoyt Maxxis that I have ordered. I have heard so much good and I like that it stays up even if you let down.


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

*Newer syyle only*

QAD Pro Hd (the new model has the shorter mounting bar)excellent


----------



## zagmann (Jul 28, 2009)

*Qad*

QAD ultra pro HD...worth the $


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*What's up Kid!*



archerykid13 said:


> Whats a good drop-away rest for the hoyt turbohawk or the AM?


What type of shooting are you planning on doing? Hunting or Target? If you are a tree stand hunter or blind hunter or you are shooting target...Limbdriver is the way to go.
On the other hand we out west like the QAD HD or the RipCord because of the containment needed for 'walk and stalk' style hunting. I, as do many, prefer the QAD HD but you CANNOT go wrong with and of the three rests I mentioned.
Good Luck!


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just put a TRIVAN full capture drop away on my bow and love it It would be worth checking it out,Good luck and happy hunting
Woodydag1


----------



## Gahoythunter114 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have shot Vital Gear and Quad Pro, and have had good results with both. Both rest were used on Hoyt bows.


----------



## SuthurnHunter (Jan 4, 2010)

*Qad*

QAD Ultra Rest Pro on my Katera and love it!


----------



## jchomer (Jan 19, 2010)

I put a tri van on my maxxis 31 and love it check it out.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

zagmann said:


> QAD ultra pro HD...worth the $


I agree, I bought this and a limbdriver to try. The limbdriver was ok but I just really liked this rest. Especially the fact that you can let it down slow without it dropping.


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

another vote for QAD here


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Another vote for QAD


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a QAD HD Pro on my new Maxxis 31. So far I'm very impressed with the rest and the bow.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

limbdriver all the way!!


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

NAP SmartRest


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have shot the limbdriver on my x force 6 for a couple yrs. works flawlessly,and i shot an axe6 tonight with the new ripcord code red and i liked it nice and quiet to


----------



## UPHUNTERG5 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the Expert II from G5, it is really easy to set up, easy to tune and with the arrow holder located at the front of the riser the arrows stay in place even if shaken upside down. But like was said before you are going to have to see which one you like. you can listen to us all day and still not come up with a solid answer. I like G5 but everything I have is G5, so I am partial to that.
Quest QS33 By G5
G5 Expert II drop away
G5 Optix LE 5 Pin
And soon a G5 Mag Loc 5 arrow Quiver
Easton Axis N-Fused 340's


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

Just installed a VBG Kazaway on my Maxxis 31... So far very pleased with the performance..


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*Trophy Takers !!*



matjac said:


> I've used trophy takers FC on my last two Hoyts and they work great. Solid rest, easy to setup and great customer service.
> 
> I would take a look at the G5 Expert also
> 
> just my .02


I second this one Trophy Taker Fc or shakey hunter on all my bows with turbo nocks no clearance issues at all !! :darkbeer:


----------



## mauricio (Jul 9, 2008)

*Nap*

the smart rest is flawless to me. i use a hoyt vectrix.


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

i think trophy ridge is the best i have 6 of them drop zones.5 years now stiil going strong.just order 2 drop slides. let you know


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sold my AM but the limbdriver was a shooter great rest. Also try G5 expert II or the new G5 expert pro super quite.


----------



## drdale (Jan 31, 2007)

Vital Gear for me, hands down.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

limb driver, G5 expert II, Qad pro hd I have used all three you wont go wrong with these three. I will say the G5 expert II is very quiet.


----------

